# Hardware cloth question



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm down to some minor details on the new loft.
All I have left is a power spray paint job and to cover the aviary.
I have managed to spend nothing on this project short of the screws and nails I already had in the barn.
Other than $9 per can for 2 cans of exterior paint and the cost of the hardware cloth.
My question is.....
Is there any situation were chicken wire or the fiber/resin poultry cloth is acceptable? 
My aviary plan has been raised up off the ground alomst 3 feet becasue I wanted to keep our dogs from harassing the birds. We do have Hawks about but no cats at all in the area.
It's now 4' across, 5 1/2' high and a little over 2' deep.
Of course hardware cloth is almost twice the price of the pultry coth and chicken wire. If the over all opinion is that hardware cloth is best then I'll spend the cash but if there are acceptable alternatives I'd like to know.
Thank you all again for the help and advice. I'm planning lots of pictures once I'm done.

Regards,
Randy Cone


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hardware cloth. Can't go wrong with it and some day, if you don't use it, you will wish you had. 
Spend the money and save yourself heartache at some future date.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only thing I can think of is if you lock them up at night and nothing can get in, the wire on just the aviary you are talking about may be fine. now if you are gone alot and can't keep an eye on things, it would give you peace of mind to know that NOTHING can get in the aviary or put a claw or paw or snake slither in there or mice getting to the doors to chew holes. In the long run I think you will be happier if you spend the money and make it critter proof. no worries. and it holds up well, as the other may look bent and bow with time. you may not see anyting now, but preditors seem to be attracted to lofts and coops that house birds, Don't take anything for granted.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hardware cloth for sure!!! Chicken wire will not protect your birds.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Definately hardware cloth. 1/2 inch mesh is best.

I used 1"' mesh chicken wire for years, but the wire is very much ligther guage these days, and some critters can get through it easily.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can use chicken wire inside your loft, but not on the aviary or the floor. Chicken wire looks and feel flimsy. I think they invented chicken wire so that chickens can't get away, but not predators that like to get in.


----------

